# Best Ball and Rope Tug Toy?



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi All!

Fin and I started our next level of agility last night (just one level up from intro....still new!) and I have a homemade tug toy with tennis ball at the end, I want to buy him one that he will really love and use it only for agility -does anyone have any favourites? 

Our trainer said we are lucky he seems to be driven to the ball on the tug more than treats as rewards as most others in the class are using, but is also easily distracted by tennis balls anywhere else in the facility (ball crazy...if there is a ball to be found, he will find it).

He loves a good tug, and last night when we really put together the tunnel to table and back after doing a faster sequence he REALLY latched on to it and just loved it, so I want to get him something that is made for this and he will love for class!

Any links would be awesome....anything that is already in Canada would be amazing.....but I wont be too greedy


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My dogs like the ones that are made out of all rope. The ball part on the end is about the size of a tennis ball. They are cheap, throw great, and hold up well!

Zanies Monkey's Fist Knot Rope Toys for Dogs | PetEdge.com


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Kong makes a tennis ball on a rope and the ball squeaks. That one is great, Flip loves it, although the rope can be a little tough on the hands at times if you have a strong pulled. You can get those at Petsmart for just a few dollars.

Don't waste your money on the orbee ball on a rope. Flip loves it but it hurts my hand so much to hold on to it that I just end up letting go.

I have a ball attached to one of those braided fleece tug toys. That one is nice because the fleece is easy on the hands. I got it at a vendor at an agility trial.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you are having fun with agility! I am always looking for more addicts to share things with!

I have the Kong ball Jodie is talking about and I love it. I have bought two of them. They are rough on the hands though, and worthless for tugging on cold nights. Mira does love them though. Here is a link: Air KONG Squeaker Ball with Rope Dog Toy at PETCO

My favorite is the PetSport USA Tuff Balls Fling Thing Tennis Ball... I have probably bought about 12 of these things over the years. Like any tennis ball, they don't last long with a power tugger... You can get them at most pet stores and even some drug stores. Here is a link: Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Also, here is a picture of Mira last weekend, she is showing hers off!


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

My dogs absolute favorite is the squeak kong tennis ball with the rope attached.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know what kind ours are and our dogs love them. They are on a bungie, have a fleece pouch you can put treats in, and a ball on the end. I got mine at one of the vendors (clean run maybe??) last year at Agility National. Gabby goes nuts when she sees her toy, it's not so much the tug but IT'S GOT FOOD IN IT!!!!! 

That's my dog!


----------

